# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Печать из терминального сеанса

## SupportQS

Здравтвуйте. 
Такая проблема есть удаленный сервер на нем стоит 1С, к нему через RDP подключается клиент с Установленным принтером. при посылке на печать из 1С документа поисходит следующее: 
1 документ отправляется быстро 
2 при поступлении на принтер клиента в очереди печати появляются 2 пустых документа и один который надо напечатать( в конце очереди) 
3 эти 2 пустых документа обрабатывабтся минут 5(при этом принтер ничего не печатает) потом идет печать 3-го документа 

Принтер HP laserjet P2035, дрова везде стоят. В соседнем помещении стоит принтер  
HP LJ P2015 на нем все печатается быстро. 

Кто нибудь может подсказать что надо сделать для нормальной печати(без задержки)

----------


## Habanera

у меня похожая проблемка...
есть файловый сервер, на нем установлен принтер (xerox phaser 3117), к серверу подключены 6 компов, работающих в 1с в терминальном режиме...печатает со всех, кроме одного...как не бился-не получается настроить печать, принтер на нем виден, но при попытке печати выкидывает из 1с, либо если печать из ворда выдает ошибку...

----------


## DeadMoroz59

конечно глупо спрашивать, НО! - пробовал последние дрова на принтер (на машине которая не хочет печатать), как я понимаю, ресурс расшарен (принтер - в общем доступе)..... так же вариант - поставить принтер, ткнув мордой комп в IP данной машины на которой принтер..... так же есть вариант поставить принтер на принт-сервер (но он требует вложений финансовых).....

----------


## CaptainZolch

была похожая проблема, тока в 2x. решелась просто, расшариваем принтер на клиенте. подключаемся к 1с по RDP и ставим сетевой принтер из програмы.
Как вариан, можно попробывать не стандартную микрососов терминалку, а что-нить альтернативное. Например Citrix или 2х.

----------


## zakbc

Была похожая проблема. Решил следующим образом - на машине клиента, подключал принтер, не входя в терминал. После входа в терминал, подтягивался принтер установленный на локальной машине. 
Пробуйте, может поможет.

----------


## this

удали полностью дрова на принтер и поставь ещё раз.... если печатает локально все хорошо, то сноси полностью дрова на этот принтер с сервака и ставь отнотипные что и на машине... мб дрова просто не цепляются ( в ходе использования сервака заменились нужные и все...)

----------


## Aret

У меня похожая ситуация, Сервер win2003Server, терминал? принтер Hp P2035. Все работало но в один прекрасный момент все сдохло, с сервера печатает очень долго минут 5-10, но локольно нормально в чем проблема не понятно, побывал переустанавливал драйвера не помогло, мож кто подскажет?

----------


## Habanera

проблема может быть в Кидо...
он блокирует подсистему печати...
у меня например такая фигня была...

----------


## dark_ted

Проблему я решил так.... купил принт-сервер сетевой и подключил в него принтер! Прописал его на серваке, и все прекрасно на него печатают и из терминала и со своих компов!

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

попробуйте расшарить принтер на клиенте НО! поставить его локально на сервере терминалов. Т.е. клиентская машинка к примеру 192.168.0.200, на сервере при подключении нового принтера указываем "Локальный", снимаем галку "Определять автоматически..", "Создать порт", выбираем TCP/IP вбиваем IP клиента (192.168.0.200) с принтером, а дальше по интуиции :). И в конце снимаем у клиента в подключении RDP "подключение локальных принтеров"!!!! Это важно. Так же важно проверить доступность по сети к этой машинке с сервера. Очень часто бывает что виндовая служба обработки печати уж очень плохо работает с сетевыми принтерами. Мне помогло 100%. И проверьте не висят ли на сервере "Не подключенные принтеры"? Из-за них тоже тормозить печать может.

----------


## L@N-x@kep

Для себя недавно нашёл такое решение! Установка ScrewDriver - серверной части и клиентской... ИМХО работает гораздо шустрее чем мелкомягкое RDP-сопоставление принтеров! И менее гемморойно в настройке... Установил драйвер принтера на клиента и... всё! :D Всё остальное за вас сделает ScrewDriver - никакие принтера на терминальный сервер ставить и настраивать НЕ НАДО!!! :eek:

----------

